# Hellbenders vs deep divers



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

The last few weeks, I've been trying the Kenai rigging method with deep divers. I'm convinced that it doesn't go as deep. I've also not had as much luck as with the hellpet rig.

But I have a question...what causes the hellbender to flip over and surface (without a fish) and what tuning do you use to correct it?
I know some put a sinker on the hellbender's first hook eyelet, but I don't like making the hellbender sink. And a smaller sinker doesn't work as well.


----------



## KILT610 (Feb 24, 2006)

I used Hellbenders for many years and had the same problem...If the bill gets slightly bent or chipped, it will come to the surface...This year, I switched to Jet Divers and have not had a problem...They come in several models from 10 to 40 feet depths...I found the 20 foot model will fit most all needs.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

KILT610 said:


> I used Hellbenders for many years and had the same problem...If the bill gets slightly bent or chipped, it will come to the surface...This year, I switched to Jet Divers and have not had a problem...They come in several models from 10 to 40 feet depths...I found the 20 foot model will fit most all needs.


Agree the 10 foot is not generally deep enough especially if rigged with a slip sleeve.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Mark

First verify if the top of the bill is cracked at the joint to the body. If so it will have some water in it. Hold all swivels and shake it and listen. If it has water take the end swivel out and drill into body and shake the water out re-insert the eye back. Seal crack above bill. As far as tuning first make a very small downward bend on the bill and give it a try. If the HB is diving right or left the remedie is to bend the swivel above the bill very slightly the opposite of which way it is turning. Keep bending gradually until it swims straight. Or if you dont want to jack with them you can always give em to me!!!!!!!!!!!!! This could save some of you ladies and gents some moolah.


----------



## fishin_envy (Aug 13, 2010)

If I have a hellbender coming to the surface, I generally just bend the bill down on it a little and that seems to help it.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

I just think the divers run a better pattern... straight to the rod, and less tangles. just my .02


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Take a 5lb shop hammer,...swing with gusto,...


----------



## megafish (Mar 5, 2007)

*X10*



shadslinger said:


> Take a 5lb shop hammer,...swing with gusto,...


Used to be a hot bait, kinda like the ole reliable slabs! Both are a bait of the past! If all fails get a bigger hammer! I decorate a Christmas tree in my garage every year they both make great ornaments!


----------



## BelowAverageFisherman (May 13, 2010)

:fish:


fishinganimal said:


> Mark
> 
> First verify if the top of the bill is cracked at the joint to the body. If so it will have some water in it. Hold all swivels and shake it and listen. If it has water take the end swivel out and drill into body and shake the water out re-insert the eye back. Seal crack above bill. As far as tuning first make a very small downward bend on the bill and give it a try. If the HB is diving right or left the remedie is to bend the swivel above the bill very slightly the opposite of which way it is turning. Keep bending gradually until it swims straight. Or if you dont want to jack with them you can always give em to me!!!!!!!!!!!!! This could save some of you ladies and gents some moolah.


 Thanks Mark!!
I wondered about that. Thought I had defective $5-$6 hellbenders. Really bugs me when they do that, great tip, I'll give it a try.
Besides, I always thought the "pink ladys" didn't belong in a MAN tackle box.


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

most know I don't troll much.....as for the reason you mentioned plus the hard pull.....I like the tubes over both hb and jetdivers. They generally always dive if done correctly and have a lot less pull. problem with tubes is they don't seem to go deep enough which can be good or bad depending if the fish are suspended. I have several size tubes from 1/4 inch tube I believe to 3/4 inch tubes. the different sizes make them dive to different deeps. Most haven't seen the 1/4 tube....but it runs about 8 foot which makes it nice for shallow water or if the fish suspend. But I haven't seen a tube in the like 1 1/2 range...I would call it the bong....seeing it would look like a bong on the end of a pole. I have said I was going to work on them but never do. I want to get a tube that runs down to 25 ft range. 
Even though I have said I don't troll much at times to find the fish I do and I like something easy and reliable. the tubes seem to fit the bill.
Another factor is cost......I know there is a certain trick to making the tubes dive correctly. I do know once you got the trick figured out...one can make the tubes for probably 1 dollar for supplies....so thats in my price range should I lose it.


----------



## Lonestar Proud (Oct 26, 2010)

You have any pictures of one of these tubes Ken? I personally don't like to troll, but you've got my curiosity up!

-LP


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

If you have em go ahead and get some use out of em. Ive only caught a few thousand X10 with a hellbender. But I have to say I don't buy them any longer. I have other choices I like better. And Academy puts em in the clearance rack all of the time. Get em for $1


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

lonestar proud i ll get some pics. I know the 1/4 inch tube isn't seen much or don't see them ever. I only have 2 left from all these years. I do see somebody is making them now....they are bright orange and yellow. but lone eagle told me they aren't the same quaility as the ones I have. The one I have are about 5 yrs old and have the sparkly paper wrapped around them. A guy in penwaugh use to make them, and he told me the secert....but I really haven't ever tried it. If I had more time I would work on them.....guess i will when I lose one that I have left.
so as soon as I get to livingston I get you some pics.....


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Looking forward to those pics


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

tbone2374 said:


> I just think the divers run a better pattern... straight to the rod, and less tangles. just my .02


But my hell pet out fishes the divers 3:1.


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

another thing too....right now the wb are stacking up nicely......and no reason to troll. I went out 2 times beginning of this week and found the birds working both times. then when the birds stopped I went to one of my favorite spots and finished off my limit. No sense in wasting gas and time when a limit can be caught fairly easily.
I know alot of people think i hate trollers which is not the case. I quit trolling generally 3 yrs ago. Here are the reasons I quit. 1 the price of fuel and 2 I couldn't find a diver that went over 13 ft. I was trying to get down to about 16 ft 
plus feet. the second reason is probably the main one because if the wb are down 16 ft and your trolling at 13 you won't catch anything. I have now reached the 25 ft level on trolling with some help from roger and loy. but I still would like to see what a super tube would do..just for kicks. So thats when I really started jigging more. If i had to say anything about trollers is most don't know what they are doing, and it shows. How many times have trollers came past me and catch some fish....to disappear off somewhere else. Gees thanks you just showed me where the fish are. Most wonder around aimlessly. its your gas you do as you want. And the next thing is many trollers cover a large area. Several places I go there are several hump in one area.... and they mark all of them. then troll from one to another. thats fine if there's no other boats in that area....and it always seems that if one pulls up to an area making sure that the boat trolling isn't in that area..then start catching fish, here comes the troller with a hard stare. I have posted it before and will post it again.....an experienced troller will mark the fish, then troll back and forth over the marked area. If I see a marker out and a boat trolling, I will avoid the marked area, or stay out of the troller path. If not, I have to assume that one is wondering around aimlessly! 
I will post pics of both tubes asap.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

I was jigging last week and every time I caught a fish, the troller would drop a marker on me and come within 10 feet. So I'd move to another place and if I found fish, he'd repeat. After a half dozen times, I pulled up the trolling motor and troll my behind out of his sight.
I just shrugged it off...I'm semiretired and was fishing CPR for fun, but in my younger days, words would have flown
Anyway, I do both and generally troll to find fish biting, cool off, or stay away from abusive pot lickers.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

My uncles brother that lives in Coldspring came up with the Tube idea back in the 80's i believe could have been the 70s. And before you knew it they were on the shelves at Browders LOL. Simple to make. 1/2 PVC about 6" to 10" long depending on the depth you want. The heavier the piece of pipe the deeper it will fall. #5 cork I believe from Michaels or Hobby Lobby to glue into both ends of the pipe with plumbing glue (Take a piece of pipe with you to get the right size cork). Cut one end of the pipe on an angle which is the diving end. Drill hole on top of pipe for swivel for main line right above the angle cut. Drill whole on opposite end on the bottom for swivel for trailer. Only thing with the tube is that it swims real straight (no action to the trailer) but will do the job just like a planner does. But it does float to the top when you stop to reel in. Simple and cheap. Pulls with very little resistance.


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

thats them...back in the day they made some real good ones...always dove good...i have to try out the new ones i ve seen


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

They would not call them hellbenders if they were easy to reel in, lol!
I have seen many days when a savvy troller could catch a mess of white bass with a hellpet when nothing else would catch them.
It's time to fish for gar then, lol!


----------



## bearwhiz (Jan 30, 2011)

I use DD22s for divers.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Hey Mark I have used hellbenders and divers they are troublesome. They dont run true and I dont think they go as deep as the oversized crankbaits I use. I take the back hook off and leave the split ring on, and tie a spoon 18'' to 24'' back from the crank bait. I think the spilt ring gives the spoon a little more action, this rig will go down to 19' and thats just trolling on idle. I know it goes 19' when my fishfinder says 19' you can tell the crank bait is hitting the bottom just by the way the rod bends over. These crank baits are not too expensive and run true, they work great. The only thing better is true downriggers, give it a try I think you will be surprised how good this rig works. I hope this helps.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks. I'll give that a try.


----------



## steelshot2 (Feb 8, 2011)

Try jet divers 10 ft or whatever the depth the fish are being marked at. then a leader with one or two pet spoons,first one yellow and second white. First one being bigger than then second. The jet diver preferred for me is blue or silver. Academy sells them but are usually sold out. I no longer will use hellbenders. Also use a marker when u locate fish. Good luck give an update on this works for you.


----------

